# Obama Administration Keeping List Of Future FEMA Detainees.



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Obama Administration Keeping List Of Future FEMA Detainees, All U.S. Citizens // Mr. Conservative

Of course this could just be some whack-a-doo conspiracy theory, but it is something that I will keep in the back of my mind. One part of the article that caught my attention in particular is the following: "_As it turns out there are three colors representing the intentions of the government regarding you and your family.

They have been noted to come in only three colors; red, blue and yellow. Red resembles the fact that a veteran, conservative, or public political figure lives in the residence-these are said to be executed on the spot._"

These sentences are what makes me seriously doubt the article. Why? My reasoning is that they physically cannot hit the homes of all veterans or conservative in the same night of even week, or month. Once they start, the word will get out, and people will be forewarned. Since I am both a veteran and a conservative I have to ask myself what would I do if I knew that the government was going to execute me because of my service and political beliefs, and one thing I know is that I would try to take as many of those trying to kill be as I could. How many millions of armed veterans are there in the United States, how many armed Conservatives, and if they knew that government goons were coming to kill them no matter what they did, would they fight or curl up in a little ball and await their fate?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

We out number them 1000 to 1. They might have a day or two with surprise on their side, then it gets ugly.

I have a cop who lives a couple houses over on the other side of the alley. The conversation of confiscation or the taking of polital prisoners came up once. His response was that if you took just a third of our subdivision you would have number supremecy of armed resistance over the police. No way he wants any part of it, without even considering he believes in his Oath.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> We out number them 1000 to 1. They might have a day or two with surprise on their side, then it gets ugly.
> 
> I have a cop who lives a couple houses over on the other side of the alley. The conversation of confiscation or the taking of polital prisoners came up once. His response was that if you took just a third of our subdivision you would have number supremecy of armed resistance over the police. No way he wants any part of it, without even considering he believes in his Oath.


Personally I tend to agree with you. Yes there will be those who will follow orders no matter what they are. But there will be a large number who will no because they will follow the Constitution, are veterans themselves, are Conservatives, have relatives who fall in one or more of those categories, and there is no way IMO that they can keep what is going on a secret. Once the word gets out there are tens if not hundreds of millions of firearm owners who would not go down without a fight. After all, what do you have to loose, they would kill you anyway?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> We out number them 1000 to 1. They might have a day or two with surprise on their side, then it gets ugly.
> 
> I have a cop who lives a couple houses over on the other side of the alley. The conversation of confiscation or the taking of polital prisoners came up once. His response was that if you took just a third of our subdivision you would have number supremecy of armed resistance over the police. No way he wants any part of it, without even considering he believes in his Oath.


I think you might be surprised by how many will follow orders. That being said, if it does happen I think they will bring in UN troops for the majority of the work.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They won't come and get our guns out of the blue or on a whim. There'll be some serious events taking place. The local law enforcement won't be doing it by themselves, assuming they are even a part of it. Depending on where you live, they might be on the good side of the fight.

Either way and assuming I live, I call dibs on the bunk nearest the coffee pot!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> They won't come and get our guns out of the blue or on a whim. *There'll be some serious events taking place. * The local law enforcement won't be doing it by themselves, assuming they are even a part of it. Depending on where you live, they might be on the good side of the fight.
> 
> Either way and assuming I live, I call dibs on the bunk nearest the coffee pot!


Yup, that's the truth. BUT will it be a red herring?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Yup, that's the truth. BUT will it be a red herring?


Red herring, black swan or the Red Chinese after a serious black swan. False flag, black flag or white flag waved by the federal government when the national credit card is no longer honored by any country in the world. Hard to figure what option will be used.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The point being is a manufactured incident.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> The point being is a manufactured incident.


I know, I was just on a roll. :lol:

Red herring, false flag, or simply piggy-backing on a real event. They have all the components in place, and why would they do that were it not for the fact that they are waiting for opportunity?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I know, I was just on a roll. :lol:
> 
> Red herring, false flag, or simply piggy-backing on a real event. They have all the components in place, and why would they do that were it not for the fact that they are waiting for opportunity?


There has been too much set up for something not to happen. Emergency supply of MRE's, ammo build up and a request for UN troops........... One might say I'm reading too much into this but am I?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> There has been too much set up for something not to happen. Emergency supply of MRE's, ammo build up and a request for UN troops........... One might say I'm reading too much into this but am I?


IF you are reading too much into it, we both are.

The list of government preparations doesn't stop there, either. Consider how they are also preparing to steal our bank accounts of all types by declaring we are no longer customers but are _investors_. Just one example of how they are going to fleece the sheep. If you don't hold it in your hands, you don't own it. If you hold it in your hands, they will tale it when the situation presents itself. The heavy-hitters of the New World Order have made it clear that they are just waiting for that right moment.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I might be this: na·ive or na·ïve (nī-ēv′, nä-) also na·if or na·ïf (nī-ēf′, nä-)
adj.
1. Lacking worldly experience and understanding, especially:
a. Simple and guileless; artless:

or this one: naive (naɪˈiːv) or naïve; naïf
adj
1.
a. having or expressing innocence and credulity; ingenuous
b. (as collective noun; preceded by the): only the naive believed him.
2. artless or unsophisticated
3. lacking developed powers of analysis, reasoning, or criticism: a naive argument.
4. another word for primitive
http://dictionary.reference.com/

I don't ever see anyone being able to orchestrate a forceable confiscation of everyone's guns on a large scale. I'm not sure it's even possible on a smaller scale today, even given the events around Katrina. If it does happen, no matter which side LEO's and the military falls on, I'm sure there will be a lot of blood shed.

The American people are probably the largest, well armed "army" in the world. It just seems to be logistically impossible as well as insane, to try to disarm us by force. The Second Amendment was put there for just that reason.

JMHO


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Try getting out of a major city when something bad happens. Consider the number of people who live in the cities. In essence, they are already in camps. Considering how Katrina went down and how the people were subjected to gun confiscation, considering how people acted like docile sheep as law enforcement went door to door and searched houses for bad guys, considering the continued encroachment of Agenda 21, thinking about how those living off the grid are being persecuted and looking at how the airports and, little by little, other areas of transportation are places where our women and children are subjected to molestation at the hands of uniformed agents of the government...naive....yes. I can see that word as being pertinent.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thats all well and good, but how many people are really going to go along with that? How many of our generals would say F-you and defend us against something like that? Talk about something that would leave this country a giant pile of steaming shit, go ahead and try something like that.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Old News this was being reported 2 years ago everyone then thought its was fantasy land... Good to see that peeps opening their eyes a bit on it now...


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Now unfortunately if the gov’t did actually get FEMA, HS, and the military to actually do something like that-there would be chaos. We all like to say we’d all take up arms and fight, and I would too, but depending on how serious they were they would most likely make an example out of one area and expect the rest to fall in line. First thing they’d do is kill all cell phone towers, kind of hard to coordinate if you can’t talk to anyone. They may even try a localize EMP and kill all means of comms. If the military was serious, we would be in trouble. I was in for 22 years and know what they are capable of, I don’t care how well armed we are-an Abrams company rolls in many will throw their guns down and give up or run. In addition there would be the sheep and sympathizers that would turn the likes of us in at the first sign of trouble. Armed resistance takes coordination and planning, as individuals we can organize and plan all day long-but there would have to be a means to link up with like minded people.

I am sure now that the NSA has read this, I just moved myself to the Red list as a Vet and a member of this site.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mike45 said:


> Thats all well and good, but how many people are really going to go along with that? How many of our generals would say F-you and defend us against something like that? Talk about something that would leave this country a giant pile of steaming shit, go ahead and try something like that.


Aren't the non-compliant generals being culled? 
Aren't our soldiers from our own people (except those from other countries who are promised citizenship if they serve the government in the military), and isn't this the same country that elected King Obama twice? How many times, not to mention, have we illustrated how we will act like compliant sheep, rather than deserving heirs to the nation the founders forged?
Will this lazy society that is numbed by the illusion of comfort and security created by those controlling the government react as we arrogantly assert, rather than as it has reacted time and again, as illustrated earlier? Especially when the false flag causes pain and the government comes to _help_?

We are an armed nation; are we? How well armed are those people who live in cities - other than the gangs that control so much in those cities? How well armed are those citizens in those heavily populated states that are very leery of allowing citizens the right to keep and bear arms?

Upon who do you rely to stand with you? Several months ago, some of were having a discussion at work (Yes, we should have been working - sorry). A Jon Deer hat-wearing fellow who sees himself as a man among men, salt of the earth type, told us he would turn in all of his weapons if the government demanded it. After all, the situation must be bad if the government thinks this is what is needed. You might be able to guess my response, and you can probably figure it was many months before we spoke to each other, again.

I don't have as much faith in society as some have.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Unfortunately many of our general officers have been either getting kicked out of the military or "retiring" early in the past couple of years. There has been allot of accusations that much of this is due to the officer's "political" reliability. What does that mean? Nothing good. Also consider that many general officers are more political creatures then they are military. In order to become a General officer they have to be approved by Congress, in other words, politicians. 

If it should happen there will be members of the military and Law Enforcement who will do what they are told, perhaps even most of them will do so. BUT there will be some who will inform relatives and friends about what is going on, and the word will get out.

As an added note, check out on google how many Law Enforcement Agencies and Police Departments are getting armored vehicles. Frankly if it has the fan and they come to your home while you are there, you are going to die. The question is how do you want to go out, trying to take as many with you as you can or down on your knees while they put one in the back of your head. Either way, you will die.

Look for some incident that is blown way out of proportion or is manufactured so that the government can proclaim that in today's modern world firearms in the hands of individuals is an outdated idea and is just to dangerous for everybody, especially the children (they always claim that it is for the children). Then you will see the mass media proclaiming over and over again the polls show that the American people wants the government to "do something". Next will come the laws that will eventually lead to total confiscation. Look to NY, CA, CN, and now CO who are in my opinion aer well on the road to total confiscation, except for the politicians of course.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well first there is this, Obama is purging the upper ranks of the military. If it was just one or two, that would be different.

Khamenei?s game: understanding the supreme leader?s role in Iran's politics - The World Outline | The World Outline

Second, it won't just happen on it's own. There will be some major catastrophic event that will cause this and allow UN troops to "assist" the govt. Many will choose security over liberty. Watch and see.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I completely believe they would do this, but are they really? Has any bodies mailbox been "coded"?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

"forceable confiscation of everyone's guns"
Will be done in small steps. They are working on that as we sit here. First limit the mag's. Then after a bit limit them again and force turn over of any weapon that will except higher round Mags. Can't happen well already is NY as an example.
Limit owner ship to number of weapons , easy to do. In time your are down to 1 weapon and a single shot.
Then they just band them and your done. States working on it right now ,just the first steps to nation wide.
If you have bough a weapon sense passing the Brady bill they have records of it . They kept the back round checks and the weapon bough at the time.
They will use those records against you. I sold it won't stop them from kicking the door in and searching for them.
They admitted to keep the records that wee not suppose to be kept.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Even if they did do this I think it would be entirely unsuccessful look at our trouble in Afghanistan were people cant even read yet they make bombs that tear Abrams to pieces and those people are the definition of two faced as well. While someone entirely disconnected from the concepts of guerrilla warfare might think this is a good idea I cant help but see the nightmare for the govt in the situation presented here.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> I might be this: na·ive or na·ïve (nī-ēv′, nä-) also na·if or na·ïf (nī-ēf′, nä-)
> adj.
> 1. Lacking worldly experience and understanding, especially:
> a. Simple and guileless; artless:
> ...


Okay, you said it, I didn't. And this criticism is being done with respect so that if you feel it is in error, you can take the time to tell me where I got it wrong.

Factually I know there are lists. There are lists of lists. Each serves a purpose. The FBI buys everyone's credit reports. Why do they need this information?

In the course of my life Gordon Kahl, an elderly tax protestor was murdered. There was no public outcry that ended in anything negative for the LEO community or politicians. There was a military assault in Waco, Texas that claimed the lives of 17 little children and the murder of Vicki and Sam Weaver along with the killing of the family dog and a bullet that struck Kevin Harris. Again, there was no public outcry. There was no resistance. There have been LEO murders of people like Scott Woodring (a militia chaplain) and William Cooper (radio broadcaster and author of Behold a Pale Horse.) The Establishment System has gone after tax protestors, militia members and even unpopular Ku Klux Klan types. Not saying you should support these people nor their ideologies, just pointing out that Due Process was generally denied and murderers got away with it. There is no outrage and there is no resistance.

I can tell you what it's like myself to be on a list and targeted... to be a victim of the so - called "Patriot Act," and nearly killed. But, what's more important is that there has never been a resistance or public outrage when the system commits murder and circumvents the Constitution. Even on this very board, there are those who poke fun at passive resistance and civil disobedience. And, to add insult to injury, there are a myriad of laws on the books that have made many people criminals without their knowing it. Here's an example:

In the state of Georgia, if you file for divorce, you have to file a *MUTUAL RESTRAINING ORDER* with the petition for divorce. Bear in mind, this is a MUTUAL Restraining Order and NOT a *TEMPORARY* Restraining Order. The Lautenberg Amendment prohibits people from owning a firearm if they have a restraining order against them. MILLIONS of Georgians have their state issued "_Carry Permit_" (as if government can take away your Right) but, they are in violation of federal law. It's just that the feds aren't pursuing this on a grand scale lest we find out if there would be an actual rebellion. But, the fact remains, if got divorced in Georgia, you can NEVER own a firearm under federal law. If you got busted for drugs you cannot own a weapon and domestic misdemeanors disqualify you from owning a firearm.

Again, these laws affect MILLIONS of people who are being denied *unalienable* Rights for nothing more than a *one time* youthful indiscretion.

We have 50,000 plus federal, state, county and city laws, statutes, ordinances, rules, Executive Orders, case law rulings, etc. that govern firearms. Do you see ANY resistance? California, Colorado, Connecticut, District of Corruption, Hawaii, Maryland, Massachusetts, New Jersey, and New York all have unconstitutional laws heavily regulating and / or outlawing most modern semi - auto weapons. Do you see any resistance to those gross miscarriages of justice?

Many states have laws that run 180 degrees OPPOSITE of what the framers of the Constitution intended and the citizenry thinks they are "_safe_" to have a permit and a registered gun. History shows that registration precedes confiscation. So, while one may argue the number of weapons has increased, the percentage of gun owning households is declining. Furthermore, with Constitution Free Zones along with warrant less search and seizures, I've been witness to some horrifying episodes where honest people have been disarmed for no reason (hell, there wasn't even outrage outside of Katrina when guns were being confiscated.)

It's an arduous task to investigate 300 + million people to see if they own a firearm and might be predisposed to use it against tyranny. It gets easier with each new anti - gun law. It's easier to begin with a list of gun owners and weigh that against another list of supposed "_domestic terrorists_" / enemy combatants (sic.)

Don't fool yourself Just Saying. I haven't seen citizens standing against government tyranny with their privately held firearms since the mid 1980s. What I do see is people running like cockroaches when their neighbor is targeted and attacked. Some even jump on the NEW WORLD ORDER bandwagon and call for the execution of those who use any form of resistance (whether legal or not.) We may a lot of arms in the hands of citizens, but without a commitment to Liberty, the confiscations will continue incrementally until we're too weak and few to resist.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Furthermore, considering this is a FEMA detainee thread and not a gun confiscation thread, there is more than just taking away weapons that is to be considered.

I remember the crowd control training my units conducted. Sure, you had the stomp and drag formation, but you also had the snatch and drag teams. When leaders or instigators were determined, the a couple of MPs at the line would be tapped on the shoulders so they'd know to open a hole for the snatch and drag team to get through. The S&D team would storm in, snatch the leader or instigator and drag him back behind the line of stomp-and-drag MPs. Think again, if you don't believe a team of musular, overly caffeinated MPs can't bust into a crowd and snatch up whoever they are wanting.

Same thing with this. Why the lists? Why the surveillance? Why the taps? So they will know who they need off the streets before anything happens.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Obama Administration Keeping List Of Future FEMA Detainees, All U.S. Citizens // Mr. Conservative
> 
> Of course this could just be some whack-a-doo conspiracy theory, but it is something that I will keep in the back of my mind. One part of the article that caught my attention in particular is the following: "_As it turns out there are three colors representing the intentions of the government regarding you and your family.
> 
> ...


Like many have stated, the logistics of the current police or military (that will actually go along with such a traitoris act) going door to door to detain / collect arms, is not possible.

Also, i know a guy who used to deliver papers. He used those refletive stickers to mark people who got the paper weekly with one color and just on sundays another color.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't be silly this is the United Socialist Amerika - things like that don't happen here. Don't you watch the news?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And, you'd better believe they can snatch you in the early morning hours without the media caring or the neighbors thinking anything more than whatever the cover story is.

After all, a terrorist can be snatched and held without due process, right? Who is a terrorist, now? Don't say Muslims, they are protected people. Home grown extremists, Tea Party people, Constitutionalists, etc. Oh, you are a Christian, to boot? Yeah, there might be a cot for you, somewhere, if you are too vocal.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, but they only take the criminals and terrorists. The good citizens have nothing to fear. I heard that on the news from the president's own mouth.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Yes, but they only take the criminals and terrorists. The good citizens have nothing to fear. I heard that on the news from the president's own mouth.


Yup, he said if you like your money, you can keep your money and if you like your guns you can keep your guns. I believe him. ::clapping::


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I trust our fearless leader as far as I can throw him, and my doctor does want me handling anything more that 40 pounds.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When people sounded the alarm about Agency like DHS being used for more than they were intend They said we were crazy and wore tinfoil hats.
It turned out to be much worst.
When people question what the NSA was doing they said we were crazy and wore tinfoil hats. Turned out to be so much worst.
When it was rumored the IRS was being used against political opponents of Obama they said we were crazy and wore tinfoil hats
When the alarm was sounded Holder was forcing LGS to sell to BG and sending weapons into Mexico and lost track of them all.
They said we were crazy and wore tinfoil hats. It turns out to go much deeper and still is.
We will pass on ATF for now and the FBI.
Scary part I could go on for a full page but you would stop reading. My question is who is really wearing the tin foil hat?
You can't make this stuff up wake up if you are wake up someone next to you the King is the BG.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

People don't want to hear it Smitty


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You have suggested the boiling frog has jumped from the pot....they don't have the pot turned up nearly hot enough to warrant that yet. The socialist left and few capitalist elites that support them (for power) simply do not have control over the police, military and finally gun owner at home population to attempt anything stupid that would out their cause.

They'd act in coherence with an EMP event blamed on a rogue nation we'd all like to see removed from the planet. (Or three) and then use peace keepers a few years later when the disease and riots have taken their toll.



Notsoyoung said:


> Obama Administration Keeping List Of Future FEMA Detainees, All U.S. Citizens // Mr. Conservative
> 
> Of course this could just be some whack-a-doo conspiracy theory, but it is something that I will keep in the back of my mind. One part of the article that caught my attention in particular is the following: "_As it turns out there are three colors representing the intentions of the government regarding you and your family.
> 
> ...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Ohh, look! Didja see what was on the news about Justin Bieber?..............Sorry I can't talk now, American Idol is coming on the TV."

If anyone had any questions about the priorities, or the attention span, or the intelligence, of the average American, the re-election of Barack Hussien Obama should remove all doubt.
The American people are going to get just what they deserve. Too bad people like us have to suffer as well.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mike45 said:


> Thats all well and good, but how many people are really going to go along with that? How many of our generals would say F-you and defend us against something like that? Talk about something that would leave this country a giant pile of steaming shit, go ahead and try something like that.


Why do you think all of the "real" generals are being forced out?


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

StarPD45 said:


> Why do you think all of the "real" generals are being forced out?


Author: Military 'purge' meant to weed out officers who won't fire on Americans - National Policy & Issues | Examiner.com

I don't think much at all about it, just read things like this and also note that in training recruits are often put in situations where choices have to be made with citizens on the scales. Why do you think they would need information like that when selecting officers?


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Side note,

The petition to the white house to...

Export Justin Bieber is greater than 250,000 signatures.
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/deport-justin-bieber-and-revoke-his-green-card/ST1yqHJL

To Investigate the spill in West Virginias water supply.. about 16,000. Was 500 the last time I checked.
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/pe...nty-officials-well-wv-american-water/m9S1TDRC

Where is that picture with the dude with his head in the sand? That is a perfect explanation to why we are going down the hill we are rolling on.


----------

